# Ohio pigs....



## 9Left

Today at Ceasars creek... 17.5"


----------



## bobberbucket

That thing is an absolute pig for sure!!! Congrats!


----------



## Bprice1031

*DAMN!!!!! *

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## polebender

Great fish! Congrats! I've only fished Caesars Creek the last two years because our crappie tournament circuit fishes there! Never fished it before! What a great crappie lake it is!


----------



## 1catdaddy1

beautiful!!!!!!!!!!nice catch.


----------



## Snyd

Very nice fish - Congrats.


----------



## loweman165

Wow, what a beast.


----------



## matticito

Insane


----------



## CFIden

Wow. That's nice. My buddy caught one from a sand pit in Logan in ** when I was at Hocking College that was 18.5" It's the only one I've seen bigger. He was a taxidermist and had it mounted and drying and his dog ate it.


----------



## laynhardwood

Whoa!! Nicely done !!


----------



## maxpower

Every time I scroll down on this, it looks like you have your hand in its mouth, like a bass pic. Huge, awesome fish!


----------



## Roto Mike

Nice fish


----------



## Tim67

AWESOME Crappie, one Heck of a fish to remember spring 20 17!!!!


----------



## erie sniper

Impressive... most impressive.


----------



## Fishingisfun

That is one amazing crappie you caught there. Congratulations


----------

